# smoked duck



## swampsauce (Dec 24, 2009)

My dad is gonna smoke a duck on the wsm. What would. U suggest as a cooking temp and finish temp


----------



## swampsauce (Dec 24, 2009)

It is a wal mart duck. I guess that would be farm raised


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 24, 2009)

Hmm...tough one. Duck breast you (I) want med rare... but I don't think the legs/thighs would be done at the same time to get the most out of the beasts. I'm gunna defer.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 24, 2009)

That kind of duck needs to get blasted(not necessarily with lead) in the oven at 450 to 500 degrees, then removed to allow the oven to get back to 300, then replaced to let it render its fat and finish cooking. If doing it on a bbq pit get a good sear going then remove or change locations, arrangements, etc to go with indirect and a lower temp.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 24, 2009)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> That kind of duck needs to get blasted(not necessarily with lead) in the oven at 450 to 500 degrees, then removed to allow the oven to get back to 300, then replaced to let it render its fat and finish cooking. If doing it on a bbq pit get a good sear going then remove or change locations, arrangements, etc to go with indirect and a lower temp.




Do like Ron says. Blast it in the oven, then finish in the smoker. Then cook like a chicken!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 24, 2009)

fa ra ra ra ra, ra ra ra ra




anybody?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 24, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> fa ra ra ra ra, ra ra ra ra
> anybody?



'Tis the season to be jarry.
[youtube:3rizgejq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTq20prt0K8[/youtube:3rizgejq]


----------



## Griff (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's how I have done it in the past. I can't remember who mto credit for the recipe, but came out good.

This is how I do it: it is like a peking duck in the beginning and a smoked duck in the end.

1 whole duck
big pot of water
2 Long Island ducklings (4 to 5 pounds each
Marinade:
soy sauce( get the good kind from the chinese store if you can)
minced garlic
minced ginger
2 tablespoons ground white pepper
2 tablespoons ground cinnamon
2 tablespoons ground ginger
1/2 cup packed light brown sugar
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
2 tablespoons sesame oil
Take a wire clothes hanger and rig it so you can dip the duck
Bring the pot to a boil and dip the duck in for 1 minute. Take out and let water come to a boil again. Dip the duck for 1 minute again. Repeat one more time for a total of three dippings.

Take duck out and let hang some place to dry:under a fan is good.
Combine the rest of the ingredients and rub all over the duck as it is drying. Just take a brush and keep doing it every once in a while. Poke holes all over before you put in frig.Let the duck dry and then put into the frig uncovered to dry. 

Smoke at 300-330 degrees until 170 deg. internal.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 25, 2009)

Griff, I'm guessing 1 whole duck  OR   2 LI ducklings?


----------



## Griff (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick, the only ducks I really know anything about are mallards, pintails and the like. ASs near as I can recall these ducks were in the 3 - 4 pound range.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 25, 2009)

*Deep fry it...

It sounds odd to introduce a duck to even MORE grease I know, but
deep fried duck is actually very good. I have baked them, I have BBQ'd 
them and even smoked them. None have come out as "un-greasy" as a
deep fried one.*


----------

